# I.B.M. Withdraws $7 Billion Offer for Sun Microsystems



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I.B.M. withdrew its $7 billion bid for Sun Microsystems on Sunday, one day after Suns board balked at a reduced offer, according to three people close to the talks.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/technology/business-computing/06blue.html?_r=1


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> I.B.M. scrutinized the "change of control" contracts with Sun executives, senior engineers and managers. I.B.M. felt that the payments to senior employees were higher and extended more broadly across the company than it had anticipated. I.B.M. pointed to the change of control contracts as one reason it was reducing its offer price.


Yet another company paying execs too much I see


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

A good move by IBM, IMO....Time for big business to realize what's good for business, long term, that is...


----------

